# Ennio Morriconne RIP



## Loïc D (Jul 5, 2020)

Sorry for the sad news.

It’s just on the headlines now.

I’m so sad, I lost a musical grandfather...


----------



## CT (Jul 6, 2020)

His music means a lot to me. I'm grateful for it, and for him.


----------



## RmPvt (Jul 6, 2020)

Ight, here we go




Rest in peace, Mr Morricone


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 6, 2020)

He was so good at so much. RIP


----------



## iMovieShout (Jul 6, 2020)

OMG - an amazing composer and story teller. RIP


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 6, 2020)

One of the greatest

RIP


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 6, 2020)

Ciao GENIO ! :emoji_sunny::emoji_sunny::emoji_sunny:


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2020)

Such sad news... Rest in peace maestro and thank you for all the beautiful music and for being such an inspiration.

My favorite


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 6, 2020)

Sad day indeed! RIP Ennio


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 6, 2020)

Cinema Paradiso forever...
RIP.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm truly sorry. Morricone left behind a timeless musical legacy. His music always had a strong impact and influence on me.


----------



## MGdepp (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP! One of the last greats in our profession has left this world.


----------



## H.R. (Jul 6, 2020)

He is forever immortal!


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 6, 2020)

So sad :( RIP Legend


----------



## Kwamena (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP to the legend. One of the best ever!


----------



## O. Martin (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you for all those brilliant and unforgettable scores...
RIP


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 6, 2020)

oh crap. RIP One of the Great Originals! :(


----------



## GNP (Jul 6, 2020)

He was the best. Safe travels, Sir.


----------



## coppi (Jul 6, 2020)

He used to score about one dozen films each year all through 60s and 70s... I advice you to check out not only his most famous spaghetti western tunes, dig into his horror, sexy comedy, political movies works (also, watch the movies if you can) there is a giant load of genius and inspiration for you all there!


----------



## CuriousDan (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP, maestro.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP my friend.


----------



## XanderAldin (Jul 6, 2020)

I’ll never forget the opening for Hateful Eight. A true maestro


----------



## Nicholas (Jul 6, 2020)

devastating.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 6, 2020)

For me probably the greatest among the greatest film composers. Someone that certainly will be remembered as a musical titan in a row with the great composers of all genres and whose music will stay present in our culture for a long time. IMO


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 6, 2020)

I knew Ennio was an old man, so there is sadly little surprise.

However, Morriconne is my first musical memory and probably still my first life memory. 
I was 3, with a friend of parents who was like a granma for me, cat sitting next to me when I first heard The Good, The Bad, The Ugly on a portable stereo.
This music stuck me and frightened me a little too.
I guess this was the spark that made music so significant in my life.

Basically I owe everything to Ennio.

I was lucky to see him live a few years ago, with lots of emotions.

Ciao, maestro, and thank you for everything.


----------



## Bruno Marques (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP Maestro. One of the greatest of all times. We'll miss you a lot and remember you forever


----------



## MarekR (Jul 6, 2020)

So sad...


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 6, 2020)

There won't be another one like him.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP in your eternal voyage Maestro.


----------



## MariGea (Jul 6, 2020)

Tears... Silence... The sounds of his music will always stay in my heart and will always be the eternal source for inspiration. What a great man and what a great life. Bow... Applause... Rest in peace Maestro Ennio Morricone.

Found this on my phone Feb 2015 Amsterdam:

View attachment IMG_0773.mp4


----------



## jules (Jul 6, 2020)

God... he was such a genious. So much emotion in his music.


----------



## Nico (Jul 6, 2020)

He will be missed
I warmly recommend the book "Ennio Morricone: In His Own Words". It really takes you on a deep dive into history and shows how the film music industry used to work.


----------



## jpup4life (Jul 6, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Such sad news... Rest in peace maestro and thank you for all the beautiful music and for being such an inspiration.
> 
> My favorite



Interestingly, I'd never heard of Morricone until I saw the movie the Holiday 😂. I took Jack Black's advice from the Blockbuster scene with Kate Winslet and listened to the soundtrack to this movie the Mission. Great movie. (One of Robert Deniros most different performances). But yes the music was what I walked away with. Gabriels Oboe became one of the most endearing pieces to me. Such a heavenly piece. RIP Ennio Morricone.


----------



## SergeD (Jul 6, 2020)

Ennio Morriconne and Sergio Leone, the encounter of great creators.


----------



## Hellfog (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP


----------



## shelllink (Jul 6, 2020)

so sad.. and it seems to me it is very symbolic he left now.. like he wanted to say something important.
or he has already said it


----------



## jpup4life (Jul 6, 2020)

Here is my favorite medley done for Ennio Morricone's heavenly score The Mission. Rest In Peace. If you haven't seen this, definitely give this film a watch! His music does a lot for this film.


----------



## maestro2be (Jul 6, 2020)

Man, super sad moment. My personal favorite was the Legend of 1900.


----------



## Rory (Jul 6, 2020)

Joshua Bell/Josh Groban...


----------



## telecode101 (Jul 6, 2020)

very sad news. RIP


----------



## Jon W (Jul 6, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Such sad news... Rest in peace maestro and thank you for all the beautiful music and for being such an inspiration.
> 
> My favorite



Also mine. Just beauty. RIP.


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP a mentor to many!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 6, 2020)

So bold, so unique, so good. Irreplaceable.


----------



## GtrString (Jul 6, 2020)

Arrivederci maestra!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 6, 2020)

sigh


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 6, 2020)

Jaap said:


> My favorite



mine too.

He composed wonderful music. RIP.
My Condolences to his family and friends


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 6, 2020)

Not only the man's creative genius was on a complete other level, but his lifelong integrity is also of high admiration. The sheer genius he displayed in scoring when faced with limitations is what rightfully earns him his title, the maestro.
Thank you Ennio, you will be forever missed...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 6, 2020)

My nomination for the greatest integration of a piece of music ("Jill's America") with a crane shot in film history. Also, my personal favorite among all the great music Morricone wrote. Leone played the Maestro's music on set. Claudia Cardinale has never been more luminous. The vocal is by Edda Dell'Orso.


----------



## Consona (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP maestro!




He elevated those spaghetti scenes to insanely badass levels. 👏


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 6, 2020)

I listened to The Thing's score just yesterday. I think I'll indulge it again now, with its bleak, lonely theme. The world's a little emptier without him around any more, but it'd have been a whole lot emptier had he never been here to begin with. He did not go quietly into that night.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 6, 2020)

I've just heard the news. One of the all time greats - his music will live forever.

I am deeply saddened by this news.


----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2020)

💔


----------



## Martin S (Jul 6, 2020)

Deeply saddened. Thanks for everything. Farewell, maestro. Your beautiful, beautiful music always went straight to my melancholic heart


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 6, 2020)

A true master of his craft with his own voice..


----------



## Elephant (Jul 6, 2020)

God bless you Ennio ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Arksun (Jul 6, 2020)

Where to even begin. I am truly sad today at the loss of Ennio Morricone. His highly emotive sad romantic Italian style of composing has always touched me deeply in a way no other composer ever has, and he has been a huge influence on my own work.

Soo many incredible filmscores to even list, many of them more than Oscar worthy. He sometimes described his process as like being the hand of god, but I see him as the true god of melody and progression. He can pull heart strings like no other, and his music has brought me to tears more than any other composer. I was fortunate enough to see him conduct live in Amsterdam few years back, its a concert I shall never forget.

The piece I've chosen to post is from the incredible final duel from A Few Dollars More. People always go on about The Good The Bad and The Ugly as the greatest of the trilogy but, for me, it was the second movie I loved the most, but especially Ennios music box piece. It is also by far the best final duel scene out of the 3 movies imho. It has everything, soo much emotion in the music and in their faces, really the music tells it all, it tells the entire story and all the feelings wrapped up in it, along with the tension and emotion of this one pivotal moment itself, when there will finally be resolution to it all. Tension strength power sadness.... just watch and listen.

Yeah this death really got to me. Rest in Peace Ennio Morricone, your music will live on forever.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 6, 2020)

from The Guardian:









Ennio Morricone: a composer with a thrilling ability to hit the emotional jugular | Peter Bradshaw


With his brilliant, haunting scores for Sergio Leone, Quentin Tarantino and dozens more, Morricone was the master of film music




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Studiodraven (Jul 6, 2020)

A truly sad loss to us all. Ennio’s work was an inspiration.
Rest in peace, and thank you so much for everything.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 6, 2020)

Very sad news. His Orca soundtrack had a profound effect on me. And more recently Legend of 1900 and The Best Offer. Lost a brilliant creative mind.


----------



## GNP (Jul 6, 2020)

Ennio could have worked on Stanley Kubrick's Clockwork Orange!!!!

Damn travesty by Sergio Leone!!!

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...orange-stanley-kubrick-westerns-a9603091.html


----------



## darkogav (Jun 2, 2021)

I recently watched Oliver Stone's U-Turn. I forgot Morriconne did the soundtrack for that one.


----------

